# Surf Fishing on Hilton Head



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Does anyone know it you can surf fish on HH island??? If you fish that area, what type fish are caught on what type bait?? Any info would be great!! Thanks, Jim


----------



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

i might be able 2 help when are you going


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Tim04, I'll be on HH Fri., Sat., and Sun., May 16,17 and 18. If you would tell how and what to fish for. Thanks Jim


----------



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

well you will need some supplies
3-5 oz pyramid sinkers
1/0 circle Hooks (i Prefer daichi)
a double hook leader ( these can all be found in shops around the beach for almost nothing)

You will probably catch some 
BLUES 
PUPPY DRUM 
LOTS OF SMALL SHARKS
SOME FLOUNDER

This sight is here i learned:
http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Trails/2615/ 
Hope this helps 
Tim


----------

